# Why I love Jens Voight..........



## ksanbon

*Why I love Jens Voigt..........*

:thumbsup: I've only watched him a couple of years - classy, tough, great rider, team guy..........

Share the stories of why he's so beloved.


----------



## Guest

His willingness to completely bury himself with an effort, day after day.


----------



## JaeP

(I hope I'm remembering this correctly). During a Giro stage Jens was in a long breakaway with another rider. He was riding in defense of his teammate so he didn't take any pulls. During the climb, when it was obvious they weren't going to get caught, Jens DS told him to attack the rider near the finish. Jens refused because the other rider did all the work.


----------



## weltyed

his saddle-to-handlebar drop is steeper than most climbs.


----------



## WeakMite

JaeP said:


> (I hope I'm remembering this correctly). During a Giro stage Jens was in a long breakaway with another rider. He was riding in defense of his teammate so he didn't take any pulls. During the climb, when it was obvious they weren't going to get caught, Jens DS told him to attack the rider near the finish. Jens refused because the other rider did all the work.


That was Jens and Garate (who just won Ventoux)... and Jens didn't coast to the line behind him, *he pulled the brakes and made a gap that ensured that Garate would be alone when he crossed the line*. Those pictures are more useful to sponsors. If I recall correctly he almost stopped his bike halfway thru the final km. ;-)

Stage 19 of the 2006 Giro: http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/road/2006//giro06/?id=results/giro0619

I've got the Eurosport live coverage for that stage archived... I need to put the final 3km up on YouTube sometime.


----------



## WeakMite

weltyed said:


> his saddle-to-handlebar drop is steeper than most climbs.


Rough guess counting pixels in photoshop... says he's running 8 inches or more of saddle to bar drop? - Yikes.
;-)










Full screen version of this pic: https://www.cervelo.com/reviews/Jens_Voigt_on_Cervelo_Soloist_Carbon2.jpg


----------



## WeakMite

This is the latest reason to love Jens the Warrior.

He first thanks everybody, then he's listing races he wants to do later this season (mentions Tour of Missouri)... from his hospital bed.

https://www.saxobanktakingthelead.com/?p=1217


----------



## California L33

He's the only cyclist in the world who can look cool doing a face plant.


----------



## mtbhead

1) he and Zabriski are just plain funny. They're about the only riders that seem to have a sense of humor during their interviews in the Versus TdF coverage. 
2) Also during his Versus TdF interviews - particularly in 07 I think it was - he had no problem expressing his genuine anger about his colleagues who were doping. I mean, it was obvious that he was really, really pissed. My sentiments exactly...
3) holy crap, that faceplant was gnarly - sparks flying, face scraping - f-n gnarly. Heal up Jens!


----------



## Creakyknees

Jens is _always_ up for the battle. He attacks a lot, sure, and that's great. But even on the days when you don't see him on camera, he's still working his azz off for the team back in the pack.


----------



## Andrea138

Because when Superman was a kid, he wanted Jens Voigt undies


----------



## pinkrobe

Jens - my hero!


----------



## kmunny19

because he beat Chuck Norris in a race!


----------



## ksanbon

Andrea138 said:


> Because when Superman was a kid, he wanted Jens Voigt undies


Are they available in adult sizes?


----------



## Andrea138

I want Jens Voigt undies as well.


----------



## gutfiddle

Andrea138 said:


> I want Jens Voigt undies as well.


post pix!


----------



## WeakMite

Another thing too.. for the better part of the last 7 or 8 seasons (if given the go-head by his DS) Jens could top 10 in almost any ITT.


----------



## WeakMite




----------



## JSR

Last year in the Tour on a big mountain stage he came back to the Yellow Jersey group from off the front, loaded with water bottles. Passed around drinks for his buddies Sastre and the Schlecks. Then proceeded to pull them over the top.

This year on about stage 16 or so I saw a video of him saying, "Sure Astana can be beaten. A bear could attack three or four their guys in the mountains."

Gottaluv'im.

JR


----------



## MerlinAma

mtbhead said:


> 1) he and Zabriski are just plain funny. They're about the only riders that seem to have a sense of humor during their interviews in the Versus TdF coverage. ........


Seriously who doesn't admire Jens. He'll just go to the front and hammer your azz off.

Zabriski seemed to be getting goofy. Funny at times - but goofy.

Maybe he was just trying to be "down home" with the accent or maybe he has lived in Utah too long.


----------



## seeborough

He's a homeboy, what's not to like?
If you want to sound cool, you can even pronounce his name right: It's "Yens Fohkt".


----------



## nibbler

His TdF diaries are pretty awesome too.

"Only the genius can control the chaos"

http://www.saxobanktakingthelead.com/?p=589

http://www.saxobanktakingthelead.com/?p=904


----------



## cyclejim

WeakMite said:


> This is the latest reason to love Jens the Warrior.
> 
> He first thanks everybody, then he's listing races he wants to do later this season (mentions Tour of Missouri)... from his hospital bed.
> 
> https://www.saxobanktakingthelead.com/?p=1217


Coolest guy in the peloton. Love Jens


----------



## alexb618

it would be great if people would spell his name correctly


----------



## karatemom

My favorite Jens Voight quote was, when someone asked him how he deals with the pain in his legs/quads, he said, "I say, Shut up, legs! Do what I tell you to do."


----------



## ksanbon

Thanks for the input everyone - now I want to hang out with him!


----------



## bikenerd

Andrea138 said:


> I want in Jens Voigt's undies


fixed~


----------



## Andrea138

I can't deny this accusation.


----------



## akrafty1

He is one of my favorites! Tough, aggressive, and easy going all at the same time. 

When he did the face skid at the tour, I think I heard the road cry...


----------



## atpjunkie

*am still pissed*

Vino let him do all that work in their 2 man break and pipped him at the line

never have I been so upset at a race finish


----------



## gregario

Here's my brand new Jens shirt!


----------



## cyclejim

gregario said:


> Here's my brand new Jens shirt!


I need one of those


----------



## ProRoad

I met Jens at the Tour of California 2 years ago. I just told him I was a huge fan of his. He was very nice, acted like I was the only one around and didn't rush off, he was really genuine and cool. That guy has an infectious smile.

The same day I met Bobby Julich and Fabien Cancelarra. Not so good experiences. In fact, friends and I discussed this and put it off to the control that Bjarne has over his riders. They are there for a job after all, and are probably always tired.

Whatever it was, Jens, was just awesome.


----------



## LeDomestique

Watch "Overcoming", the CSC Tour de France Picture. There's a "extras" DVD with some footage of Jens that just pictures how fantastic this guy is. 

He's talking about how during a mountain stage in the 2004 Tour he was requested to wait for his team mates (Basso) when he was in a breakaway. Then Ullrich comes flying past him. When finally Basso gets to where Jens is, Jens start to pull Basso (and Lance, I think) closer and closer to Jan. 
German fans start to boo Jens and call him names "traitor" and the like. Yet Jens continues to pull and brings Basso to Jan. After the stage the German media begins to bad mouth him because he was not loyal to Germany. 

Then Jens talks about what being a professional and being loyal to the team is all about. I had tears in my eyes....the guy is the BEST.


----------



## ksanbon

*Quotes.....*



LeDomestique said:


> Then Jens talks about what being a professional and being loyal to the team is all about. I had tears in my eyes....the guy is the BEST.


http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Jens_Voigt

We need more Jens-isms


----------



## iamnotfilip

A funny comparison of Jens and Chuck Norris:
http://caliradocyclist.blogspot.com/2007/02/jens-voigt-eats-pieces-of-st-like-you.html


----------



## gutfiddle

iamnotfilip said:


> A funny comparison of Jens and Chuck Norris:
> http://caliradocyclist.blogspot.com/2007/02/jens-voigt-eats-pieces-of-st-like-you.html


More research informed me that Jens Voigt is suing NBC, claiming that "Law & Order" are the trademarked names for his right and left legs


----------



## RkFast

I read that the reason he crashed out was becuase Lance threw a stick in his spokes.


----------



## HOOKEM

The first Stage of a Stage Race I ever saw in person was the Tour De Georgia 04.... stage 6 http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/photos/2004/apr04/georgia04/index.php?id=stage6/01CEA06965
Jens was second to LA by 24 secx they fought it out on Brasstown Bald Neck and Neck. Jens Never gave up trying to get up on LA. It was the most exciting thing I have ever seen in my life. and my picture as they went by...


----------



## pchrosto

HOOKEM said:


> The first Stage of a Stage Race I ever saw in person was the Tour De Georgia 04.... stage 6
> Jens was second to LA by 24 secx they fought it out on Brasstown Bald Neck and Neck. Jens Never gave up trying to get up on LA. It was the most exciting thing I have ever seen in my life. and my picture as they went by...


cool that you saw it first hand. great photo too. needs more jens though.


----------



## Retro Grouch

*Jens Rocks*

Nuff said!


----------



## LostViking

Jens has been and continues to be one of my fav riders. Good to see/read that his hard work is recognized among all the glam and glitz generated by the likes of Lance, Alberto and Andy.

Pic of Jens in hospital is scary...get well, J.V.!


----------



## ksanbon

*ESPN.com: "Jens Voigt Is the Conscience of Cycling"*

:thumbsup: http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/tdf2009/columns/story?id=4344207

Julich said his longtime roommate "showed up ready to bleed on his bike from January through October," but when Voigt had exhausted his daily ration of energy, he'd fall asleep as if someone had flipped a switch in his neck. "His main mantra was always, 'Pain is temporary, success lasts forever,'" Julich said.


----------



## eltriki

A quick question: where are folks finding the "What Would Jens Do" merchandise (e.g. t-shirt, coffee mug, bumper sticker)? I've done some searching and I find hits at Cafepress, but their link no longer seems to work (i.e. comes up with "item no longer available"). Any place else out there have it?


----------



## barhopper

What's the word on Jens ... when will he be returning. Haven't heard much since his accident.


----------



## pacificaslim

He has returned! Riding the Tour of Missouri now.


----------



## Opus51569

iamnotfilip said:


> A funny comparison of Jens and Chuck Norris:
> http://caliradocyclist.blogspot.com/2007/02/jens-voigt-eats-pieces-of-st-like-you.html


I did a top 10 of why Jens is tougher than Chuck on an earlier thread, FWIW.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=183703&highlight=Jens+Voigt+Chuck+Norris


----------



## jd3

pacificaslim said:


> He has returned! Riding the Tour of Missouri now.


And here he is. Taken Monday in St, Louis


----------



## ksanbon

*PEZ Cycling Interview: January 2005*



LeDomestique said:


> Watch "Overcoming", the CSC Tour de France Picture. There's a "extras" DVD with some footage of Jens that just pictures how fantastic this guy is.
> 
> He's talking about how during a mountain stage in the 2004 Tour he was requested to wait for his team mates (Basso) when he was in a breakaway. Then Ullrich comes flying past him. When finally Basso gets to where Jens is, Jens start to pull Basso (and Lance, I think) closer and closer to Jan.
> German fans start to boo Jens and call him names "traitor" and the like. Yet Jens continues to pull and brings Basso to Jan. After the stage the German media begins to bad mouth him because he was not loyal to Germany.
> 
> Then Jens talks about what being a professional and being loyal to the team is all about. I had tears in my eyes....the guy is the BEST.


Here's the link to the PEZ interview
http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=2834


----------



## tron

I cannot remember the exact language but in one of those Vs. interview things before a race Jens was saying something like "if you go on an attack you will most likely lose" then he said "if you dont attack you will surely lose." that was inspiring.


----------



## LostViking

Pictures of the man himself...

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Jens_Voigt


----------



## ksanbon

*Video interview prior to Amstel Gold 2010*

better late than never....
http://www.saxobanktakingthelead.com/?p=2920

and a different printed one...
http://www.saxobanktakingthelead.com/?p=1870


----------



## robbyracer

Allez Jens! Allez!!

One of my favorite riders. No BS just hard work


----------



## LostViking

Jens! 
No great Jensisms in that Interview, but always good to hear from him - agree with Robbyracer - Jens is all about the business at hand and enjoying the ride - very refreashing.
The Interviewer will take some knocks for his un-diplomatic reminding Jens of his age - but I think the question had to be asked and doubt there is any good way of asking it.
I hope to see Jens in the TdF this year and for as many years to come as he wants to keep riding.


----------



## sometimerider

*A Tour de France Gift From Jens*

This isn't new, but most here would likely appreciate it: Jens Voigt Gives a Gift on Alpe d'Huez


----------



## AvantDale

Great read, thanks!


----------



## ryan123

Because he down a large chocolate milkshake at a cafe when everyone else is drinking coffee!


----------



## kbwh

tron said:


> I cannot remember the exact language but in one of those Vs. interview things before a race Jens was saying something like "if you go on an attack you will most likely lose" then he said "if you dont attack you will surely lose." that was inspiring.


In "Chasing Legends" he says something along the line that if he attacks he has like a 10% chance (of winning) and if he don't he has 0% chance, and asks "so what shall I do?".


----------



## cda 455

sometimerider said:


> This isn't new, but most here would likely appreciate it: Jens Voigt Gives a Gift on Alpe d'Huez


Awesome story!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## zoikz

2010 Tour
Jens crashes with the Saxo Bank and all the other team cars in front of him. Nasty crash, breaks the frame, wheel etc... no neutral support, the broom wagon is there, telling him to get in the back. He's covered in blood, kit shredded.
He finds a kids road bike, gets on, jams his feet into the toe clips and chases the grupetto 20 km's to rejoin the race and get a new bike.


----------



## edwin headwind

"American Girls " look longingly at me like that too.


----------



## poppy

sometimerider said:


> This isn't new, but most here would likely appreciate it: Jens Voigt Gives a Gift on Alpe d'Huez


Great story


----------



## bmxhacksaw

I want to have Jens' babies.


----------

